# Having trouble with 8mm router bit adapter bushing



## namans (Sep 22, 2009)

I cannot seem to keep the Leigh 8 mm router bits secure with the Leigh (1/2" to 8mm) adapter bushing when using my Triton 1400 watt router 1/2 collet. Any suggestions? :help:


----------



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

I use the Leigh 8mm adapters in all of my routers (Bosch and PC) and have never had a problem. I would start by making very sure that the collet itself is very clean as well as the recess in the router spindle. I have seen problems in the past with bit retention and the users did find dust built up in the collet. It is a place to start anyway.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi 

Follow Tom's instructions and clean thoroughly. Now, my experience is with an Hitachi M12V. The M12V comes supplied with a spindle lock. Often, when I tightened the collet using the supplied spindle lock, I found myself looking around the shop for the bit. I got in the habit of wearing a thick leather apron "just in case!" Now, I found two wrenches that fit my router from Makita. Now, I use the two wrench system and ignore the spindle lock. I haven't had a bit fall out since I started using two wrenches.

I don't know if the Triton has two wrench capability but look carefully. If it does try to find the wrenches that will fit and try using them in stead of the spindle lock.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the router forum, thanks for picking us.






namans said:


> I cannot seem to keep the Leigh 8 mm router bits secure with the Leigh (1/2" to 8mm) adapter bushing when using my Triton 1400 watt router 1/2 collet. Any suggestions? :help:


----------

